# Movies with Martial Art Content



## Temujin (Sep 6, 2001)

I have not seen a movie with reasonable martial arts content in a long time.

Can anyone suggest a few of their favourites that I should get out to watch?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 4, 2001)

Rumour has it that Jennifer Lopez will be a character who learns Krav Maga in her next film. I dunno if it'll be any good but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 4, 2001)

By reasonable, do you mean in quantity or quality of martial arts content?  There's that Iron Monkey movie coming out with Donnie Yen (sp?).  Isn't he Bow Sim Mark's kid?

Rush Hour 2.  The aforementioned J. Lopez movie in development.  Dunno.  Hard to catch movies when they're in the theater since I gotta baby  Gotta rent everything later.

For some self-torture, I rented an old UFC.  I remember watching the first few UFC's at a sports bar many moons ago.  They didn't get better with age, as far as I could tell.  The line separating the UFC with the WWF grows thinner with each event.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't mind it. The first ones were not pretty as the sport tried to find it's place. It has gotten better but like anything it has to have revenue to continue. Hence the problem. However K1 and the like do well, why not UFC? I dunno.

Since you can't get out much and always have to rent I would suggest a dish package to catch all those movies. I woul dbut I don't watch much TV and I'm out a lot. The benefits of no kids I guess.


----------



## Temujin (Oct 7, 2001)

Now I'm interested. Any idea what the movie is called.

Kiss of the Dragon (with Jet Li) starts here soon. Any comments on this one?

I would rank Rapid Fire with Brandon Lee as one of my all time martial arts favourites and one of the only movies I recommend.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 7, 2001)

Maybe they will call it, "Lopez gets half naked and kicks some @ss."

I liked Rapid Fire too. Some good stuff in there.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 7, 2001)

I remember when Rapid Fire came out in the theaters and I wouldn't see it because I was afraid of Brandon being put across as 'the next Bruce Lee'.  When I saw it on video, I was delightfully surprised.  Loved the fight scenes.  One of my favorite martial arts flicks.

Cthulhu


----------

